# Anybody had breast tenderness from days past O who got BFP?



## Kathleen1

Hello ladies, need some input.....

Hubby and I trying for second child and my breasts have been really sore and tender since 2 DPO. It is now 8 DPO and they have been consistently tender, heavy, tingling etc.

I should point out I have never had sore breasts after ovulation. Only about 5 days before period. So it's very unusual for me....

I know according to medical science the embryo/placenta does not start producing hcg until after implantation (so 7 DPO-12 DPO approx.). I also know progesterone levels around ovulation time can cause breast tenderness regardless of pregnancy or not. However as I said I have never experienced this, and certainly not for a whole week! 

However I am asking purely from an anecdotal perspective....Did anyone have unusual breast tenderness from a few days past ovulation (before likely implantation), and go on to get a BFP? 

Thanks for your advice....!


----------



## Fairydust22

Hiya I had breast tenderness since I ovulated right up until I got my bfp at 15 DPO I still have breast tenderness now ha ha I'm 6 weeks pregnant I hope this helps I hope you get your bfp good luck :flower:


----------



## Kathleen1

Congratulations Fairydust!

Hmm that's interesting....as conventional medical wisdom says that you shouldn't get pregnancy symptoms including breast tenderness until after implantation. 

But some women who got BFPs report tenderness since only a few days DPO.

Its just odd as they have been bugging me all week and it's never been this way before! I don't actually remember when my boobs started to get sore for my first pregnancy. Damn!

Anyhow, thanks!


----------



## Fairydust22

Thank you I thought the same that's why I didn't read too much into it I thought they were just tender because I ovulated I was sure my AF was on her way I was so shocked it was a bfp


----------



## Mummafrog

Heyaa, I'm 5 weeks +2 now, just wanted to say breast tenderness was my first symptom, started a week before period was due at around 6 dpo I would guess which I thought was just an early period symptom but it never came :) I haven't got the tingling or anything yet, they just feel heavy, firm and sore! But from was I hear the tingling is a good sign too ^^

Wishing you luck and baby dust x


----------



## LiLi2

Breast tenderness was my first real symptom and began around 7-8 DPO. This was no normal pre-menstrual tenderness though, this was excruciating can't-even-touch-them tenderness. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen1

Thanks all. So it seems it is possible to get breast soreness so early on, even possibly before implantation, despite what the books say. 

Well heres hoping. They are still sort of stinging and painful when my LO puts her head against. Only another week to go before I can test....oh time goes so slowly


----------



## Wytrease

I had breast tenderness right after O up until now I am 8weeks 2days pregnant. It was my first symptom and they still hurt really badly. Good Luck


----------



## OwlBump

I'm 5weeks+3 and from 4DPO i had really sore nipples; it did ease off a little around 18dpo but its now worse than ever


----------



## Prinny

With my first child, I had tender breasts/nipples from the day after ovulation it continued for about a week then the day my period was due I got my bfp! And my 
DS is now about to turn 3 so yep! It's a good sign..x


----------



## Kathleen1

Great thanks all!


----------



## Kathleen1

Thanks for the input guys. So it's possible to get sore breasts even only a few days past ovulation. I swear they are bigger too, increased blood supply I imagine.

Oooh and in an interesting development I started to get a pinching, sharp stabbing feeling in my uterus (or where I imagine it is!) . It woke me up and it has been on and off all day. I remember it now, it's exactly the same as I felt with my LO, although at the time I didn't know it was implantation!

So the signs look good, but theres no point testing until at least the weekend!


----------



## Misscalais

It was my 1st symptom this time but I didn't think anything of it cause we weren't actually TTC that month lol so I thought it was just AF coming but it was about 4-5 days before AF was due and I knew something was up cause generally they are only sore 1-2 days before. And they are still sore now at 8 weeks :)
Good luck I hope you get BFP! :dust:


----------



## Jess812

Yes!! Mine started hurting about 2DPO and still do now.


----------



## hunnybee726

Anyone have tender nipples not just the breast since ovulation till bfp?


----------



## Krissykat1006

I normally get breast tenderness 4-5 days before AF, this time they were lightly tender starting at 5dpo, then around 10dpo they were like OW!! And they have not stopped since...I am afraid I am going to have the largest ta-ta's ever by full term :)


----------

